
AirBnB Payments and Plaid - zachperret
https://fin.plaid.com/articles/finterview-airbnb-jonathan-golden
======
tear888
Woah. Cuba story is super interesting. Shocking how difficult it is to make
payments there. Is this a company that does this? Or does AirBnB hire the bike
messengers directly?

